# HELP...My senior project



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

My Middle Daughter has decided an Underwater project with her newly acquired PADI certification will be to difficult to organize 40 hours worth of dives and to costly for the family right now ( she wants a dry suit as well.. ) .



So at first altho I was a little disappointed I had to agree with her on the finer points....but my disappointment transformed quickly when she inquired about Sail Boat Racing!...woohoo!    



So I/we are officially seeking a ride for her for this upcoming season...She is Green as grass but knows the basics of boats...she has been boating since quite young...and is quick and agile...with OK upper body strength for her size..5'4 120lbs



So if any of you local racers would consider her for your season and give her a try out... PM us so we can talk.



Thanks Scott


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Can she get to Edmonds? If not, check with the local YC up there in Anacortes or equal, I'm sure someone up there can get her a ride.........no not that type of ride LOL

Marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep Edmond's is a cinch.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I have weeknights starting in June thru the end of July weekly but July 1, David should also be racing those nights, He is on D dock, I'm on E. We have a couple three or so more tween now and mid May on weekends. 

see a schedule at cycedmonds.org 

I may also do the STYC blakely rock benifit race April 10, at least I hope to, my have other issues to deal with that weekend. That is out of shilshoal.

marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent...  Keep us posted on her progress...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Melea and I are very happy to announce that both Marty and David have offered spots for her...She is very excited and now watching boat race videos on U-tube...She really likes the Volvo Ocean racing ones.......she says "that is so COOL!".

So yes SD we will keep you all updated..hopefully there will be opportunities for a picture or two taken of her during the races to share here as well. As there will be need for her to document all she learns and does for her project...but she will have a job to do so the skippers will have to let her know when the right time for those will be.

Again... Dad could not be happier...Thanks guys...I owe ya one!..

Whip her into shape boys...I need a good deck hand..


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

We do not get to whip you into shape too!?!?! dang it.............

I'm sure both daughters will enjoy another daughter/female on board the boats!

Looking forward to it

Marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Scott,

Glad we are not trying to do the "Southern Straights race, 60% of fleet withdrew at or just after the start. Neptunes Carr did not even start! Wind gusts are in the 50-60 knot range. Edmonds has had some mid 40's over the last hour or so.

marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

We have seen gusts at the house to 42 kts so far...I thought is was dying down there for a while but the largest gust yet just blew through.

How do you get fleet info so fast? Cell phone I presume...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Straits2009LastKnownYachtPosition

That is one place, also SA has a thread on it too. Just announced the race has been abandoned by the coast guard/rc, all boats to go to a safe haven, radio RC on ch16. SO you know it is getting wicked out there. I had read also, the only boats out were ones potentially training for Vic/maui.

I'm at home, only went out to chec POB, down to marina about noon to check on the boat, semi nasty in edmonds at the time. May go down in a bit to see the waves. could be interesting.
Marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

ITs a blow out...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I don't know Scott, you sure this is your daughter? she is a LOT better looking than you! LOLOLOL

We went out for a practice tonight, she did well!

Marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL....Boy it didn't take you long to get that wise crack in and posted.....you must have been home for all of 10 min....that information must have been like a kid in a candy store with 25 cents burning a hole in his pocket..dieing to get out..

I had the great pleasure of finally meeting Marty after bantering back and forth with him on this forum the past couple years...What a super guy....deaf as a door but a super guy.


They didn't have any wind to speak of tonight but Melea had a good time and is looking forward to her first race on Saturday.

Marty has a great sense of humor and a very nice Daughter himself so this is going to be a good match for Mel.

But yes Marty....Fortunately all my daughters took after their mother....so you know I must be one heck of a salesman.....Jeannaeu what I mean...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You took that joke hook line and sinker too!

Look forward to seeing Mel saturday, with probably not as much experimenting.

marty


----------

